# Website



## RavaPhoto (Jul 21, 2011)

Hey guys whats up ? I'm new to this forum, so please let me know if im doing anything wrong...

Im trying to develop my photography website, but i cant find a site that offers professional templates for photographers. I really wanna do something nice, so please let me know of any good sites that offer professional templates...

Post your websites here so i can get ideas from you guys, if its fine with you...

Ill wait for a response... Lol


----------



## NikonME (Jul 21, 2011)

RavaPhoto said:


> Hey guys whats up ? I'm new to this forum, so please let me know if im doing anything wrong...
> 
> Im trying to develop my photography website, but i cant find a site that offers professional templates for photographers. I really wanna do something nice, so please let me know of any good sites that offer professional templates...
> 
> ...



The advice you are going to get will vary from "Make a website using wordpress." to "Hire a professional web designer and focus on photography", but I am sure a few people will use the opportunity to show off their website. You may also get a "Show us your photos and we will tell you if you are even ready to have a professional website/sell photos." I just figured I would save some time.


----------



## daro (Jul 25, 2011)

Take a look at these websites:

Vanessa Winship: http://www.vanessawinship.com
George Georgiou: http://www.georgegeorgiou.net
Dean Chapman: http://www.deanchapmanphotos.com
Massimo Sciacca: http://www.massimosciacca.com
David Gross: http://www.davidgrossphoto.com
 
  ArtPress Gallery: http://www.artpressgallery.com


----------



## PhotoWrangler (Jul 25, 2011)

Website templates, photo shopping cart, website admin, support - Home


----------

